# atomic wedgie



## Kearney.200 (Jan 9, 2014)

http://abclocal.go.com/kfsn/story?section=news/bizarre&id=9386970


----------



## fatboy (Jan 9, 2014)

Yikes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## High Desert (Jan 9, 2014)

He musta been wearin size quadruple X underwear


----------

